# Moments



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

This is what true moments are made of.

Avo Domaine XO, VC Port Wine special reserve, nina simone in the background while chatting on CS.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

That's a winner.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

the moment


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Ohhh a nice port with a sweet cigar such a ncie way to enjoy life. Enjoy brother.


T


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahhh...the holidays. I've got all of the ingrediants but it's 25 degrees outside and I can't smoke in the house! Doh.


----------

